# etchingggg



## PhilaBottles (May 4, 2006)

does tumbling the bottle reomve etching? thanks, matt.


----------



## capsoda (May 4, 2006)

It sure will. Make a nicely etched bottle worthless. I haven't tryed one but a bud of mine ruined a nice one tumbling it.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 4, 2006)

2 kinds of etching, one done on purpose and one done by ground acid, I tumbled one with a name on it and didnt lose the name. but better off trying it out first on a junk bottle. 

 rick


----------

